# Beatle Pilgramage Tour in London and Liverpool



## silentg (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Tuggers,
We are planning to do a Beatle Pilgramage Tour in London and Liverpool in 2013.  Have any of you done this tour?   If so can you share your adventure with us?  We found a tour that sounds good, but if anyone has personal insight it would be very helpful. Also if anyone is interested in going with us, let me know. Thanks in advance.
TerryC


----------

